# Any reviews on contabo/giga-hosting?



## hzr (Nov 27, 2014)

Their latest deal is 13EUR/m = 1TB SSD-cached disk, 14GB dedicated RAM, unmetered, KVM.

Is this insanity or are they a well known host?


----------



## AMDbuilder (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm going with insanity and/or extremely oversold.  Granted I also don't know the company.


----------



## William (Nov 27, 2014)

Shady history in German speaking area. Would personally avoid.

EDIT: On your own risk i guess after this threads...

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1132005

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1189408

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1189408

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1132760


----------



## Amitz (Nov 27, 2014)

Just like William said... I am from Germany and would not touch them with a ten foot pole.


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 27, 2014)

I wouldn't touch them with @Amitz's 10 foot pole either.  When you add in the cost of revenue lost due to downtime and the time value spent opening support tickets Contabo (just like those big RAM unreliable Buffalo VPS providers) isn't really that good of a deal and will end up costing you more in the long run.

If you want a good VPS in Germany I'd recommend any of Bradler & Krantz's brands (ProviderService.com, UltraVPS.eu, GetKVM.com).

If you want something in Germany with 14GB RAM you' be better off getting a dedi from Hetzner (or their ServerBidding.com auction...just avoid the servers with aging 1.5GB and under drives) or ProviderService.


----------



## dkstanson (Nov 28, 2014)

The price is fairly OK. I'd rather prefer Linode at this price range.


----------

